# New Spotify PAX..



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??

I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"

He finally gives up..and we proceed to his destination from sac airport to roseville.. $42..no tip..

A few hours later..it shows that the fare was charged back..and I was showing $0.00 for the fare.. Comment: Misc. Adjustment.

I contact uber support and have yet to receive a response..

But I figure that the PAX COMPLAINED that I didn't setup spotify for him..and requested a refund ..and uber went for it..

AT 0.90 a mile... these d-bag PAX want to be treated like they are paying for a limo..I hate these pretentious dbags..

Anyone else experience this situation. .?? And how could uber charge me back..??? They can't be ****ing serious..


EDIT UBER RESPONSE:
Hi Raquel,

Sorry to hear about the trouble! In order to prevent potential issues, we've sent emails to all our partners guiding them through the installation of Spotify. This can only help your rating and its easy to do! 
The fare has been adjusted back to $42.73. You will see this reflected on your next pay statement. 

Let me know if you have any other questions. Happy to help further!

Best,
Vincent


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Wow. Just wow...


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

f*cking fuber scum...pos company...u continue to hound their email daily till they give you your money


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Since setting up the spotify feature requires that I plug an AUX cable into my phone running the Uber driver app, why can't I just hand the AUX cable to the passenger and just have them plug it into their phone?


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Since setting up the spotify feature requires that I plug an AUX cable into my phone running the Uber driver app, why can't I just hand the AUX cable to the passenger and just have them plug it into their phone?


Because from what I understood..it's setup through the driver app.. but again..I don't even carry an aux cord.. and I won't go buy one either.. the next pax I see with a music symbol by their name is an auto cancel.. and the next person asking me about this will be ejected from my car..

If uber charges us back for this..what's next?? Charging us back for not giving water/mints..?


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Did anyone find out if this Spotify crap draws off our data? Not that I'm going to do it anyways, but just wondering if this is one more perk Uber expects us to take out of our great rates.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Did anyone find out if this Spotify crap draws off our data? Not that I'm going to do it anyways, but just wondering if this is one more perk Uber expects us to take out of our great rates.


Yes from what I understand it uses from our data...


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Yes this uses YOUR phone's data. No thanks, Über and Spotify.


----------



## NoPings (Dec 27, 2014)

Android app doesn't support Spotify, does it?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Because from what I understood..it's setup through the driver app.. but again..I don't even carry an aux cord.. and I won't go buy one either.. the next pax I see with a music symbol by their name is an auto cancel.. and the next person asking me about this will be ejected from my car..
> 
> If uber charges us back for this..what's next?? Charging us back for not giving water/mints..?


My question is, assuming the driver has AUX and an AUX cable, why is setting it up THROUGH the driver app even necessary? Just hand them the AUX cable.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

NoPings said:


> Android app doesn't support Spotify, does it?


No.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

My radio is OFF when I have an active passenger in the back. They usually enjoy and prefer the silence early in the morning, some take advantage of that 15-20 minutes and nap in the car. Another reason to not drive at night.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> My question is, assuming the driver has AUX and an AUX cable, why is setting it up THROUGH the driver app even necessary? Just hand them the AUX cable.


I use my own device to run the Uber Partner App. How much data will music use?

*If you use the Uber Partner app on your own phone, the data use will go against your personal data plan and therefore may be an additional cost.*


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I use my own device to run the Uber Partner App. How much data will music use?
> 
> *If you use the Uber Partner app on your own phone, the data use will go against your personal data plan and therefore may be an additional cost.*


Exactly. Just hand them the AUX cable. Don't pay for their streaming music.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Exactly. Just hand them the AUX cable. Don't pay for their streaming music.


It can only be streamed on your driver app..


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> It can only be streamed on your driver app..


If the passenger has my AUX cable plugged into their phone, they can stream from Spotify using their phone and THEIR data plan.

This Uber/Spotify feature is trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think you're right, just cancel a music icon ride. I don't mind the idea so much, but I have to totally rewire my phone cords, navigation, and use a second phone to do it. Just not worth the trouble.

I've been surprised at how much uber expects of drivers to provide when making next to nothing. All for a star? Get real.

I've been with two limo companies. They do not provide hardly anything during sedan rides - no chargers, drinks, snacks, etc. One even bans any food or drinks (funny how things change when it's their car). The only reason you give ice, drinks, and stuff on limo rides is because they're going to tip you about $20 an hour to cover it.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> My question is, assuming the driver has AUX and an AUX cable, why is setting it up THROUGH the driver app even necessary? Just hand them the AUX cable.


I think the selling point was that the rider's music would be playing for them as they enter the car, to be greeted with their favorite tune I suppose. I will do nothing that encourages the rider to want the music playing loudly while I'm trying to navigate traffic and focus on a safe ride...In about 350 rides, I've had maybe a dozen request music, and two abuse my generosity by blasting it.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Fuber's FAQ regarding Spotify. I particularly love how we shouldn't worry about our ratings if we turn off/down the volume or have the customer change music that we don't like. It's insanity to further entitle these asshole passengers. How long before they one star drivers that can't/don't offer Spotify? **** em'.

http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music#2
*Who controls the volume?*
You do. We expect riders to be courteous with their music selections, but if a rider does request volume levels or plays music that make you uncomfortable, you can turn the volume down or off, so that you are not distracted while driving. You can always kindly ask riders to change their music as well.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

Q: How will this affect turn-by-turn navigation?

A: Voice navigation is not available when you have enabled music for a session.

^^^^^ Here's why you shouldn't enable this feature!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

nutzareus said:


> Q: How will this affect turn-by-turn navigation?
> 
> A: Voice navigation is not available when you have enabled music for a session.
> 
> ^^^^^ Here's why you shouldn't enable this feature!


Lol.. see what happens IF you don't comply..the PAX..GETS THE RIDE FOR FREE...


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

nutzareus said:


> Q: How will this affect turn-by-turn navigation?
> 
> A: Voice navigation is not available when you have enabled music for a session.
> 
> ^^^^^ Here's why you shouldn't enable this feature!


I have the voice turned off all the time anyways......it aggravates me and doesn't help.....IMHO


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Lol.. see what happens IF you don't comply..the PAX..GETS THE RIDE FOR FREE...


Maybe. Let's see how Fuber responds to your Email.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> We expect riders to be courteous with their music selections, but if a rider does request volume levels or plays music that make you uncomfortable, you can turn the volume down or off, so that you are not distracted while driving. You can always kindly ask riders to change their music as well.


Yeah, right. Trying to reason or argue with a drunk is like trying to rake water, uphill.

I have already told Uber no thanks, the Spotify idea isn't for me but they keep spamming me with it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> We expect riders to be courteous


Really?


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

How many other corporations is Uber going to blow?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Really?


Fuber is NOT in touch with how the passengers actually act/behave.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

So you waste all the millage and time for this music shiate. Wow how unfair for you! Just wanna give u a hug. sorry to hear that


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

I honestly have not seen a Spotify rider yet. If I do, I will cancel or ignore the ping in the future.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Fuber is NOT in touch with how the passengers actually act/behave.


The handful of times I have given aux cable access to a pax, it turns into a F###ing $h1t show!
It becomes a competition to prove how cool and ironic your musical tastes are
"Look i'm a hipster, and i like listening to 80s tv themes really loud" (F you)


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Let pax play music in your car is sucked at all levels.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

The Spotify promo is ridiculous. "Look we're two twenty somethings with disposable income/Dad's credit card, we want to leave our condo party in the middle of the day with Electronica pumping and go straight into our UberX Prius with no lapse in our spotify soundtrack"
"Waah , we're somebodies!!" --Righhhht





JJ


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

UBER RESPONSE:

Hi Raquel,

Sorry to hear about the trouble! In order to prevent potential issues, we've sent emails to all our partners guiding them through the installation of Spotify. This can only help your rating and its easy to do! 



The fare has been adjusted back to $42.73. You will see this reflected on your next pay statement. 





Let me know if you have any other questions. Happy to help further!

Best,
Vincent


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> UBER RESPONSE:
> 
> Hi Raquel,
> 
> ...


Thats's good at least


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

A guy in a suit driving a Toyota Corolla for an UberX fare. The world gone mad.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Glad that Uber did return the ride. The only thing I could think of is the rider complained about something other then Spotify and Uber did the wrong thing and took the entire ride away.

I was also notified about Spotify being available in Chicago. It won't be available in my car.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

You should keep fighting the fare until they pay you. Ask the CSR to bump the issue to a supervisor


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> A guy in a suit driving a Toyota Corolla for an UberX fare. The world gone mad.


I love that that the ****** got out and opened the door for them, for $0.70/mile...hope they were going to a Starbucks two blocks away, netting him $2.40!


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

DjTim said:


> Glad that Uber did return the ride. The only thing I could think of is the rider complained about something other then Spotify and Uber did the wrong thing and took the entire ride away.
> 
> I was also notified about Spotify being available in Chicago. It won't be available in my car.


No they made it seem, like the reason I was charged back was that I didn't provide spotify..and he even suggests that I could avoid "problems" if I just install it..

Scum


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

congrats u got the money back.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Read first....post second. Couldn't possibly have take you long to write your last post.


Thank you. You are correct sir. I started writing then went away for a while..lol


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

You know, maybe Uber , and (add soulless billion dollar tech company name here) 
are really are very close to a driver-less car.
I mean, allowing the Pax to hijack the stereo . It's a real F you to the driver, especially when you get dinged for not allowing it.
Seriously what is next?


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I liked how they were doing the "happy dance" in celebration of Fubers lower rates and FREE Spotify data plan.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

I have no aux cord and I will now turn down all pax with spotify so my rating does not go down, and any of you with cars new enough to have an aux outlet are being raped by Uber of equity in your car that the pay does not come close to covering.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I liked how they were doing the "happy dance" in celebration of Fubers lower rates and FREE Spotify data plan.


Spotify uses a lot of data too. How convenient at 0.90 a mile!!!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I use my Android phone, no Spotify in my car, and no one has asked me, and if they do, my answer will be NO, but they can plug in their phone to my aux and listen to their tunes no problem.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


Every other ******bag the second they got in, asked for an I phone charger and an auxiliary cord for the radio, I had neither, I told them the day driver took it home.
All for a ten block ride, you're story is unbelievable!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I use my Android phone, no Spotify in my car, and no one has asked me, and I'd they do, my answer will be NO, but they can plug in their phone to my aux and listen to their tunes no problem.


I didn't have a auxiliary cord, I don't want to listen to their shitty music. And I bet they're going ten god damn blocks !! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

I have an aux cord plugged in my uber iphone and every passenger has a music icon next to their name.
Most of then don't have a premium Spotify, so they can't use it.
I only had one passenger with properly setup Spotify when music started by itself. 

It cost nothing to the driver, so stop *****ing!
There is nothing wrong with it.

You better start *****ing about uber paying you $0 for cancelations that we all know are not free for you to drive a clean and insured car to some asshole's location. It has a cost and uber has passenger's credit card.
Again, stop being dumb ass morons and complain about real problems.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

puber said:


> I have an aux cord plugged in my uber iphone and every passenger has a music icon next to their name.
> Most of then don't have a premium Spotify, so they can't use it.
> I only had one passenger with properly setup Spotify when music started by itself.
> 
> ...


It doesn't cost nothing.. it uses my data plan ...I WOULDN'T CONSIDER THAT NOTHING!!!

My data plan is not free..!! And I also don't want to listen to some crazy music genre when I'm trying to concentrate on traffic and turns..


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> I have an aux cord plugged in my uber iphone and every passenger has a music icon next to their name.
> Most of then don't have a premium Spotify, so they can't use it.
> I only had one passenger with properly setup Spotify when music started by itself.
> 
> ...


If uber told you to provide a Starbucks Coffee for every passenger you would do that too.
I've driven moviestars who were less demanding, and Uber clients are nobody !! Just absolute garbage, not even good enough for a taxi !! Let them take the bus or subway !


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

puber said:


> It cost nothing to the driver, so stop *****ing!
> There is nothing wrong with it.


Please entertain this "dumb ass moron"...how does it cost me nothing. I use my own Android phone (BYOD) and pay for all my data. The only way their music would stream through the Uber app would be on data, so who's paying for that. If I'm paying for it, and I am the driver, then how does it cost the driver nothing?

Note: If your comment was sarcasm, I apologize in advance. However, I don't believe you comment was in jest.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> If uber told you to provide a Starbucks Coffee for every passenger you would do that too.
> I've driven moviestars who were less demanding, and Uber clients are nobody !! Just absolute garbage, not even good enough for a taxi !! Let them take the bus or subway !


Then go drive a taxi


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I love that that the ****** got out and opened the door for them, for $0.70/mile...hope they were going to a Starbucks two blocks away, netting him $2.40!


2.40.....we start at .80 cents min fare to driver now in Nashville. No minimum really just the $1 base.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

ChriphsInABQ said:


> Please entertain this "dumb ass moron"...how does it cost me nothing. I use my own Android phone (BYOD) and pay for all my data. The only way their music would stream through the Uber app would be on data, so who's paying for that. If I'm paying for it, and I am the driver, then how does it cost the driver nothing?
> 
> Note: If your comment was sarcasm, I apologize in advance. However, I don't believe you comment was in jest.


I use uber iphone and I offer riders an aux cord and phone chargers anyway.
Go drive a cab


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

puber said:


> I use uber iphone and I offer riders an aux cord and phone chargers anyway.
> Go drive a cab


How long does it take to get that taste out of your mouth each night?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> "Look i'm a hipster, and i like listening to 80s tv themes really loud" (F you)


That cracked me up, I agree, F you


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Here is idea:

1. If you live in a city where it's around 15-20 cents a minute waiting time
2. You use Uber's phone and data
3. Book a trip through a friend, don't go anywhere - just sit there and stream music for 2 hours.

Will cost you around $25 but will probably chew through that much data that Uber may see the error of their ways.

Honestly, if Uber wants people to be able to listen to their choice of music then just add some extra money per minute when the music is streaming.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> I use uber iphone and I offer riders an aux cord and phone chargers anyway.
> Go drive a cab


I've driven half of Hollywood at a NYC limousine company, you're such a suck up, and an ass.
Keep on kissing the asses of your lowlife clients.
And you have what, six months experience in the transportation industry?


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> The Spotify promo is ridiculous. "Look we're two twenty somethings with disposable income/Dad's credit card, we want to leave our condo party in the middle of the day with Electronica pumping and go straight into our UberX Prius with no lapse in our spotify soundtrack"
> "Waah , we're somebodies!!" --Righhhht


This commercial makes me want to punch a baby in the face. Bloated corporate bullshit.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I've driven half of Hollywood at a NYC limousine company, you're such a suck up, and an ass.
> Keep on kissing the asses of your lowlife clients.


Well, their asses would also leave a foul taste, but I think he's kissing the flip side. His motto..."5* service, one shot to the back of the throat at a time!"


----------



## UberXWhip (Aug 17, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> You know, maybe Uber , and (add soulless billion dollar tech company name here)
> are really are very close to a driver-less car.
> I mean, allowing the Pax to hijack the stereo . It's a real F you to the driver, especially when you get dinged for not allowing it.
> Seriously what is next?


Where am I?

You're in a Johnny Cab.

How did I get here?

The door opened you got in. Hell of a day isn't it?


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I've driven half of Hollywood at a NYC limousine company, you're such a suck up, and an ass.
> Keep on kissing the asses of your lowlife clients.
> And you have what, six months experience in the transportation industry?


I did't know we had to worship half of Hollywood. 
Morons on this forum think they are better than cabs.
I used uberx many times.

You all are useless and $.90 is a highway robbery for this kind of service.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I didn't have a auxiliary cord, I don't want to listen to their shitty music. And I bet they're going ten god damn blocks !! Grrrrrrr.


I already had an AUX cord in my car, didn't uber send you one, they did for me, never used it, since I already had one. By the way FUber.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

puber said:


> I did't know we had to worship half of Hollywood.
> Morons on this forum think they are better than cabs.
> I used uberx many times.
> 
> You all are useless and $.90 is a highway robbery for this kind of service.


My point is, extremely famous people are easier to deal with than your beloved Uber clientele.
Do you have a GED ? Good enough diploma?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Though I don't drive for uber, I did have a passenger last night whose obviously had the "uber Experience". She demanded to know why I didn't have that music app mentioned in this thread, no water, etc. I explained that this is not uber. So she where she could get an uber car and I said "Cedar Rapids".


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I already had an AUX cord in my car, didn't uber send you one, they did for me, never used it, since I already had one. By the way FUber.


 That would make for a great Curb Your Enthusiasm episode, instead of f.ck HUGHH,, fckHUUBBER


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I already had an AUX cord in my car, didn't uber send you one, they did for me, never used it, since I already had one. By the way FUber.


I worked for someone, uber didn't give me an aux cord for a Suburban, I really just didn't want to listen to the clients music anyway, my most expensive rides didn't ask for anything.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

uber can suck my left nut.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


_Hi Raquel,
Thanks for reaching out!_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> uber can suck my left nut.


_And your riders the right one,HA HA H A_


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


Guess who isnt getting ubers six star award this month.

However you should get an award fkr not putting up with uber shit


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

UberXWhip said:


> Where am I?
> 
> You're in a Johnny Cab.
> 
> ...


I think you nailed it. Johnny has a red eye that is a cross between HAL from 2001 and Kitt from Knight Rider


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> The Spotify promo is ridiculous. "Look we're two twenty somethings with disposable income/Dad's credit card, we want to leave our condo party in the middle of the day with Electronica pumping and go straight into our UberX Prius with no lapse in our spotify soundtrack"
> "Waah , we're somebodies!!" --Righhhht
> 
> 
> ...


LOL
"...and it will stream in your Uber"
Like F**k, it will!


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I use my Android phone, no Spotify in my car, and no one has asked me, and if they do, my answer will be NO, but they can plug in their phone to my aux and listen to their tunes no problem.


This is what I did and PAX had no problem. He asked about Spotify. I said Uber expects the Driver to pay for the data. PAX can't believe this. I give him my AUX cable and just say would he like to stream from his phone using the AUX. PAX, of course, no problem, thanks.

Had a great conversaton. PAX was cool.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

i just tell them i have pandora, what station you want to listen to?
most say your eric clapton station is just fine


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> If the passenger has my AUX cable plugged into their phone, they can stream from Spotify using their phone and THEIR data plan.
> 
> This Uber/Spotify feature is trying to solve a problem that doesn't exist.


Correct!!!!....Just as fare cutting is....6 months of full time driving and NEVER have I heard ANY pax say Uber is too expensive


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


I love how he wanted to have you take the time to download it BEFORE STARTING THE TRIP!


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


Uber wants us to get into accidents with this feature. I drive in DC and hearing the honk is very important to avoid getting side-ended/ rear-ended. In addition the fire truck / ambulance and Presidential escorts moves through very fast and if we can't hear them we will get run over. I do not support spotify.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Uber sent me a AUX cable for free a while back. It was before they even had Spotify. Of course I broke their piece of crap cable but got a few on amazon real cheap. Sure you can request one from Uber but I noticed most people don't have or give a crap about it anyway.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Noticing lately almost all the PAX I pick up have Spotify on their profile. (9 out of 10). But none of them want to be bothered using it.

I am noticing also that I get more Pings when I enable it than when I don't.

So I wonder if I am getting pings over other drivers because I am enabled with riders who have it enabled. Only because I get a few further pings now and there must be 8 cars in between me and them.

Very curious.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

NoPings said:


> Android app doesn't support Spotify, does it?


Right before they turned my uber phone off because I don't drive very often, there was something *in the uber app* about customer music. Every time I signed in on that phone I had to install updates. Then I got a motox android phone. No more customer music that I can see. No more annoying adobe-like updates. It's WAY faster, works much better, reads me the texts PAX send and sends text I talk to it. ...and it's cheaper than the uber rental. The uber phones are the worst.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Noticing lately almost all the PAX I pick up have Spotify on their profile. (9 out of 10). But none of them want to be bothered using it.
> 
> I am noticing also that I get more Pings when I enable it than when I don't.
> 
> ...


Very Interesting. Gonna have to check that out myself.


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


You will see this in your NEXT pay statement.
Bet you don't.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Noticing lately almost all the PAX I pick up have Spotify on their profile. (9 out of 10). But none of them want to be bothered using it.


How do you know that they don't want be bothered using it?


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, right. Trying to reason or argue with a drunk is like trying to rake water, uphill.
> 
> I have already told Uber no thanks, the Spotify idea isn't for me but they keep spamming me with it.


Same here, I keep telling Uber I am in the transportation business not the entertainment business.
I also told them they do not pay me enough to replace my speakers or my stereo 
When they told me that I may miss request because the network is slow I told them if they quit streaming music I may see those request.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> How do you know that they don't want be bothered using it?


Because I ask. "You have Spotify enabled on your account I noticed, would you like to use it?" No one so far has said yes.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Because I ask. "You have Spotify enabled on your account I noticed, would you like to use it?" No one so far has said yes.


Of course you ask.....I should have known.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Of course you ask.....I should have known.


So what if I ask. Unlike some of the people on here I don't have an issue providing a little extra service. It costs me nothing to offer a good ride and listen to their music for 5 min. (As rare as it has ever happened)

But hey some people will ***** and moan on the littlest of things. Good luck with that.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

*Fellow Board Members:* If I enable Spotify on my Fuber App and then ASK passengers if they want to use it......Please.....PLEASE......just shoot me. I don't want to live my life sucking up to entitled passengers to the point that I'm even willing to do this for a couple more stars. Thank you for your help.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> *Fellow Board Members:* If I enable Spotify on my Fuber App and then ASK passengers if they want to use it......Please.....PLEASE......just shoot me. I don't want to live my life sucking up to entitled passengers to the point that I'm even willing to do this for a couple more stars. Thank you for your help.


Uber's next feature is allowing the passenger to show Netflix on your phone while they control what show to watch from theirs. Additional data charges may apply to the drivers phone (read: driver is ****ed by Uber again!). Whatever it takes for a 5 star experience. Uber on.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Because from what I understood..it's setup through the driver app.. but again..I don't even carry an aux cord.. and I won't go buy one either.. the next pax I see with a music symbol by their name is an auto cancel.. and the next person asking me about this will be ejected from my car..
> 
> If uber charges us back for this..what's next?? Charging us back for not giving water/mints..?


NO, NO, NO! Customers can type anything they want for their name. Many insert the music symbol because it's cute. Some make up weird spellings of their real name. Nothing you see in their name indicates that they have Spotify or indicates ANYTHING.

How much data will it use? Almost NONE! I haven't met a passenger yet who 1) has Spotify PREMIUM (don't think it works with free accounts). 2) Understands how to make it work. 3) Wants to bother with it.

LOL, that said, I do recommend you have a generous data plan. While you don't have to push the Spotify service, I wouldn't want to refuse it to someone who wants it.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> NO, NO, NO! Customers can type anything they want for their name. Many insert the music symbol because it's cute. Some make up weird spellings of their real name. Nothing you see in their name indicates that they have Spotify or indicates ANYTHING.


Not the case on the music note. If they have it, they have linked Spotify on their account. I think it's rare if ever they did that manually.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> NO, NO, NO! Customers can type anything they want for their name. Many insert the music symbol because it's cute. Some make up weird spellings of their real name. Nothing you see in their name indicates that they have Spotify or indicates ANYTHING.


From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music

"Once you begin the trip, *any rider who has a music note next to their name* can use their phone to control the music that plays through your car's speakers."


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I've had 3 different pax who said the Music note means nothing and that they chose it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I've had 3 different pax who said the Music note means nothing and that they chose it.


I have had a lot of passengers say crap that isn't true.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I have had a lot of passengers say crap that isn't true.


No!!!!! Hopefully you didn't upset their 5 star experience by calling them out on it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> No!!!!! Hopefully you didn't upset their 5 star experience by calling them out on it.


No, I don't say a thing.

But I've learned to leave my bullshit detector at home because they kept asking what the beeping was.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Absolutely NOT using this. 

Want me to tune to the news station to hear about what happened downtown? Sure. Turn it up to a reasonable level because you like this song? Sure. Turn it down a notch because you need to make a call? Sure. 

These people do NOT need more control of the entire scenario including your car. What's next? They get remote gear to steer YOUR car too? 

Tell one of these E. African cab drivers here to turn his reggae music down or take his CD out and replace it with yours then jump out without tipping him and see if he picks you up again.

I've had enough of them already treating my passenger vehicle like a party bus and creating safety issues. 

They can listen to their own music with their own earbuds. That's what I do on the bus, plane, Amtrak.......and, yes, cabs and Uber when I use them.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> From: http://blog.uber.com/In-App-Music
> 
> "Once you begin the trip, *any rider who has a music note next to their name* can use their phone to control the music that plays through your car's speakers."


And then they'll want control of your EQ and fader and gas pedal. Hey, do what you want for another star but 90% of my rides are in very heavy, dangerous city traffic and we're not messing with this......nor MY audio system.

Just NO!

I took a young lady to the airport (before I learned what a loss these trips are), coincidentally had the charger for the iPhone (that I could no longer afford) in the car for her and have an AC outlet which fully charged her up by the time we got there and tip.........$0.

Just NO!


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh My said:


> And then they'll want control of your EQ and fader and gas pedal. Hey, do what you want for another star but 90% of my rides are in very heavy, dangerous city traffic and we're not messing with this......nor MY audio system.
> 
> Just NO!


When they can spray the windshield from their phone THEN I'll draw the line.


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

puber said:


> I have an aux cord plugged in my uber iphone and every passenger has a music icon next to their name.
> Most of then don't have a premium Spotify, so they can't use it.
> I only had one passenger with properly setup Spotify when music started by itself.
> 
> ...


Are you that thick that you can't understand that if they are streaming through your phone, they are using YOUR data plan?? I have just 3GBs per month, and I am not letting 1 single byte of that go to the passenger without additional compensation. Let me guess, you are still paying $10 a week to Uber to use their phone? lol, that explains a lot.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Yes from what I understand it uses from our data...


Oh Hellll Nawwww!!!! Uber app + GPS + Spotify + not always great convo over the music (I'm Not Brittany Beyotch I don't do interviews) + looking for addresses in the dark since Floridians haven't the sense to put adequate street lights, or lit up house numbers. I will gladly ask each time do you have a fav station. So does the Spotify show before I accept ping, or I accept ping, then notice icon, then cancel? Good post


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> When they can spray the windshield from their phone THEN I'll draw the line.


When the ***** in the CFM pumps pushes my car into the gas station because we're outta gas, we can listen to Jay-Z and Devin The Dude after filling up.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Melissa Etheridge or Carrie Underwood? Grab on to the trailer hitch, don't mind the speed bumps. BTW, my shirts need to be pressed and the oil needs to be changed.


----------



## Trill Codby (Jan 12, 2015)

That video ad is wild cheese. Hahah


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


That's messed up you need to report them forto department labor they can't take earned wages away


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

My aux cable won't reach f on driver side to my middle console


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> My aux cable won't reach f on driver side to my middle console


My car had the same issue. I went and got a 30 foot aux cable. Cost was 5 bucks.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I've never had a passenger asking for spotify... Nor do they ask to change radio stations...

I have sports talks on for male passengers and top 40 for females.

When I drive alone I listen to sports talks.


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

ChrisInABQ said:


> I love that that the ****** got out and opened the door for them, for $0.70/mile...hope they were going to a Starbucks two blocks away, netting him $2.40!


British Columbia plates too, so, Vancouver. One of the most expensive places in Canada to live. This guy obviously lives in a gutter in the downtown east side once he's finished his Uber shift for the day (not pictured).


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I listen to the only station in Chicago that doesn't play the same crap over and over and over again. Some passengers exit and say "Props for the 'XRT" (but still no tip). 

We're not adding Bouncie or gangsta rap to fuel the coke and alcohol in my car. One 420'r put his earbuds on and kept his mouth shut the entire 7 mile trip. I was going to tip him.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I tell him.."No..sorry.." He tells me.. can you download it before you start the trip..I tell him.."sorry my phone is not working properly..but you can tune to whatever station..you like"
> 
> ...


I've only had one pax who enabled Spotify. I saw the music note by his name but of course I didn't enable it. He never asked about it either.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Spotify uses a lot of data too. How convenient at 0.90 a mile!!!


You're not actually driving at 90 cents a mile, are you? Because if you are then this is the reason that Uber disrespects you and was hoping you just wouldn't notice the adjustment and will continue to lower rates.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

puber said:


> I use uber iphone and I offer riders an aux cord and phone chargers anyway.
> Go drive a cab


Your asshole must be a bloody mess judging by how much you love to raped by Uber and pax. Uber had clearly brainwashed you to the point where you really don't realize how bad you're getting ****ed.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Because I ask. "You have Spotify enabled on your account I noticed, would you like to use it?" No one so far has said yes.


You actually ask? Yet another dim-witted driver who has been brainwashed by Uber to the point that they don't realize how badly they are getting it in the ass.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

MKEUber said:


> Are you that thick that you can't understand that if they are streaming through your phone, they are using YOUR data plan?? I have just 3GBs per month, and I am not letting 1 single byte of that go to the passenger without additional compensation. Let me guess, you are still paying $10 a week to Uber to use their phone? lol, that explains a lot.


I have unlimited data but guess what? Still no Spotify in my car and if pax don't like it then I would gladly kick their ass out.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberDC said:


> You actually ask? Yet another dim-witted driver who has been brainwashed by Uber to the point that they don't realize how badly they are getting it in the ass.


How about you just pay attention to your market and I will pay attention to mine. I do just fine up here and I don't drive for what you make. So who is the stupid one in this?


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I have unlimited data but guess what? Still no Spotify in my car and if pax don't like it then I would gladly kick their ass out.


Another 1* service driver. Glad I don't need to deal with you.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Glad I don't need top deal with you.


Good thing. With all the time you spend kissing your passengers asses trying to chase more stars....not sure when you'd have time "top deal" with him.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Good thing. With all the time you spend kissing your passengers asses trying to chase more stars....not sure when you'd have time "top deal" with him.


Thanks for the spelling correction. I guess your time can be spent being a troll. Glad I don't have to wake up with that kind of attitude. Like you have said before "you are a glass half empty kind of guy" And you will always cry about that and get nowhere.

All you do is complain around here...when is the last time you have brought something constructive to the conversation.

I have dealt with and worked with many people like you, they just don't last and they are always complaining about their lives. Must feel good to find a place where people listen to your constant whining. Thing is no one cares.

I think "former yellow" should go back to Yellow. Then your life can be wonderful again and you don't need to worry about Uber....till they destroy your market and you can complain even more.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> How about you just pay attention to your market and I will pay attention to mine. I do just fine up here and I don't drive for what you make. So who is the stupid one in this?


Wow, you're so far gone that there's no hope for you.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Another 1* service driver. Glad I don't need to deal with you.


If that were true then I'd have been deactivated by now. You kiss ass and i don't but yet I still have a great rating, hmmm...but then again, I don't care about my stupid rating. You have fun spending all you're time fussing about a rating and I'll actually live my life stress free. I don't rely on Uber to make a living like you do, sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Like you have said before "you are a glass half empty kind of guy" And you will always cry about that and get nowhere.


Never said that. How about a link? Oh wait....you're just talking out of your ass AGAIN.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

why you guys down to making personal attacks on each other? I thought it was us against uber, not us against us


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Uber sent me a AUX cable for free a while back. It was before they even had Spotify. Of course I broke their piece of crap cable but got a few on amazon real cheap. Sure you can request one from Uber but I noticed most people don't have or give a crap about it anyway.


When my Uber Aux cable stopped working, I asked Uber for a replacement. The answer was that they do not provide replacements. Since I could use it for non-Uber uses I did get another one, but I will not support Spotify through my device. I like hearing the voice navigation instructions. I will let people use the Aux to play their own music. Some of the music isn't my cup of tea, but I control the volume from the steering wheel.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> The Spotify promo is ridiculous. "Look we're two twenty somethings with disposable income/Dad's credit card, we want to leave our condo party in the middle of the day with Electronica pumping and go straight into our UberX Prius with no lapse in our spotify soundtrack"
> "Waah , we're somebodies!!" --Righhhht
> 
> 
> ...


The worst part of the Spotify/Uber promo in my mind, is the fact that even though the couple has ordered the car and can watch its progress, they stay up in their apartment dancing. And, only when the car has arrived do they bother going down to the car. So, in a way, Uber's ads even encourage their passengers to take their time getting to the car.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

For all those people who think its okay to download spotify on our own and let the rider listen to the music, its not. I do not want to use my data plan, my phone, my aux cable, my stereo and my ears for them to be able to listen to their shitty music for a shitty pay! This is my car and my job is to get you from point A to point B safely not serve you like 7/11 with cheap music blasting!


----------



## DbleD (Nov 26, 2014)

Raquel said:


> I picked up a PAX who had a freaking music icon next to his name..so when I pick him up he says to me.. You have spotify??
> 
> I totally agree! Pax with the music icon are awful. They use and abuse every time. You let them use an aux cord, they blast their music, practically busting your speakers. I once had a pax use the aux cord for his music and blast the song 3 dif random times during the same song. I couldn't concentrate on where I was going. I turned down the radio and said it is not going louder. He says how this Uber sucks and how I am a shitty driver, uses some other foul language pointed at me. I dropped them off at the next corner. Done. I'm over dealing with these types of people and now have a zero-tolerance rule.


I totally agree! Pax with the music icon are awful. They use and abuse every time. You let them use an aux cord, they blast their music, practically busting your speakers. I once had a pax use the aux cord for his music and blast the song 3 dif random times during the same song. I couldn't concentrate on where I was going. I turned down the radio and said it is not going louder. He says how this Uber sucks and how I am a shitty driver, uses some other foul language pointed at me. I dropped them off at the next corner. Done. I'm over dealing with these types of people and now have a zero-tolerance rule.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

DbleD said:


> I totally agree! Pax with the music icon are awful. They use and abuse every time. You let them use an aux cord, they blast their music, practically busting your speakers. I once had a pax use the aux cord for his music and blast the song 3 dif random times during the same song. I couldn't concentrate on where I was going. I turned down the radio and said it is not going louder. He says how this Uber sucks and how I am a shitty driver, uses some other foul language pointed at me. I dropped them off at the next corner. Done. I'm over dealing with these types of people and now have a zero-tolerance rule.


[/QUOTE]
I am praying that I do not have someone get verbally abusive with me during a ride.
Like to believe I can control my emotions and be professional. 
But calling you names and using profanity, not sure how I would handle that.

Lets be careful out there

JJ


----------



## DbleD (Nov 26, 2014)

I am praying that I do not have someone get verbally abusive with me during a ride.
Like to believe I can control my emotions and be professional.
But calling you names and using profanity, not sure how I would handle that.

Lets be careful out there

JJ[/QUOTE]
After years of working in bars, I've had a lot of practice at keeping my cool. From my experience, it is worse to engage in that behavior. Actually it pisses them off more that you are not angry and yelling back. It will happen at some point sorry to say.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

DbleD said:


> I am praying that I do not have someone get verbally abusive with me during a ride.
> Like to believe I can control my emotions and be professional.
> But calling you names and using profanity, not sure how I would handle that.
> 
> ...


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Raquel said:


> Because from what I understood..it's setup through the driver app.. but again..I don't even carry an aux cord.. and I won't go buy one either.. the next pax I see with a music symbol by their name is an auto cancel.. and the next person asking me about this will be ejected from my car..
> 
> If uber charges us back for this..what's next?? Charging us back for not giving water/mints..?


Plus, the Spotify deal requires drivers to stream the data through their own phone. Most cell plan subscriptions these days no longer offer truly unlimited data. If every rider were to use Spotify, it could seriously cost drivers a hundred or more dollars out of their own pocket! Like, seriously?!?!


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Not the case on the music note. If they have it, they have linked Spotify on their account. I think it's rare if ever they did that manually.


I don't even have the Spotify feature and I get pax with the music note by their name. Don't know if that makes a difference or not.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> When my Uber Aux cable stopped working, I asked Uber for a replacement. The answer was that they do not provide replacements. Since I could use it for non-Uber uses I did get another one, but I will not support Spotify through my device. I like hearing the voice navigation instructions. I will let people use the Aux to play their own music. Some of the music isn't my cup of tea, but I control the volume from the steering wheel.


Just for the hell of it, I requested an aux cable from Uber a long time ago... It was sometime around the Spotify announcement. I was told they do not supply them to drivers. I said if they were going to force us to do the Spotify thing, then they needed to supply ALL of the equipment. The guy told me they were "CHEAP!" and to just go get one myself. I provide a luxury-class vehicle, a safe, clean environment, and I get you from point A to point B. That is my job. Anything more than that is stupid at these rates.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

This thread needs to die...


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)




----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

NoPings said:


> Android app doesn't support Spotify, does it?


It does now.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Raquel said:


> Because from what I understood..it's setup through the driver app.. but again..I don't even carry an aux cord.. and I won't go buy one either.. the next pax I see with a music symbol by their name is an auto cancel.. and the next person asking me about this will be ejected from my car..
> 
> If uber charges us back for this..what's next?? Charging us back for not giving water/mints..?


Uber will charge us back for failing to give hand jobs.


----------



## Paxocalifragilistic (Apr 14, 2015)

Install the freakin app already jeez how hard is it to push a few buttons and do your job.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Install the freakin app already jeez how hard is it to push a few buttons and do your job.


My job is to transport people from point A to point B safely, no pax has asked me to turn on the radio and play them music, I keep it professional. I am not a party bus, you my friend must be ******ed.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Typica


Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Install the freakin app already jeez how hard is it to push a few buttons and do your job.


Typical new driver who loves to kiss ass while driving around for pennies on the dollar. You'll have bent over too far and be really sore by the time you realize how much Uber is taking advantage of you.


----------

